# East Texas Homestead For Sale



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello. We are getting ready to list our place on the market and I wanted to post it on a few of the homesteading forums I'm on first. 

We are in a small country community in East Texas. Near Livingston. Quiet country living.

3 bedroom, 2 bath house
attached 2 car garage
central AC/H
a good water well
2 1/2 fenced acres
barn/shop on a slab with attached stalls and pasture (fenced for goats)
separate stalls and smaller livestock pens 
young and mature fruit trees - peach, apple, plum, pear, fig, blueberry
a few garden areas
lots of nice trees including productive pecans
Nice yard
lots of wild fruit and berries on and around our property - blackberries/dewberries, mayhaw, grape, persimmon

This place may seem small in acreage but is plenty big to provide your homesteading needs. Perfect size for beginner homesteaders. We're very private, surrounded by woods and the Big Thicket National Preserve. Super quiet. Everyone says we have "a little piece of Heaven." Good school district with small country school for those who use public school. The school bus goes by the front gate.

Listing it at $126,000. I have a realtor who will be handling the paperwork at sale.

I'll be taking pictures and posting them later this week. I'm waiting on Lowe's to come out and lay the new carpet in the living room and bedrooms. If interested in more information please call me at 936 223 6418. I prefer calls rather than texts or messages. Serious inquiries only please. Blessings.  Jennifer


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

We decided to list our place with a realtor. I'm sorry, the price is incorrect on my original post. Pictures are on the link listed below. If interested please contact our realtor. Thank you and be blessed!
http://www.har.com/AWS/AWSF.cfm?tgt...5350&CLASS=1&ALLMLS=N&siteType=AWS&CID=638828


----------

